# انواع الزيوت الصناعية والشحوم



## احمد المصرى (12 أبريل 2009)

ارجو من لدي معلومات عن الزيوت الصناعية والشحوم اضافتها على المنتدى


----------



## kamel1dz (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## tamer aqua (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الموضوع


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هناك ما يقارب 300 نوع من الزيوت والشحوم اذا اردت ان تبحث في مواضيعي تصل الى ما تنشد اليه واي شيء تحتاجه اني موجود في خدمتك


----------



## محمود بلبول (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اخوانى جزاكم اللة خيرا عايز اى معلومة عن زيت pbb واين يباع او اى معلومة عنه اخوكم محمود ايميلى 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## noor_2002 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*اين الموضوع*​


----------



## حسنين ابوعلي (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء 
كل من لديه مشكله في (industerial hydraulic)يمكنه عرضها وسنقوم بمساعدته انشاء الله


----------



## باسل خليلي (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## chemist.mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

*مشكور علي المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## مملكه العذاب (12 فبراير 2010)

اين الموضوع من فضلكم


----------



## مملكه العذاب (12 فبراير 2010)

بصراحه انا ابحث عن اسماء كتب في ماده العضويه التحليليه (systematic)ممكن تساعدوني وشكرا الكم كتير


----------



## محمد قصراوي (17 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------

